# Gepolsterte Handschuhe?



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
suche Handschuhe hauptsächlich für das Tourenfahren.
Problem ist hab hier schon viel gesucht und meistens ging es nur um normale MTB-handschuhe und die sind meistens nicht gepolstert.Habe auch schon bei Bike-mailorder gesucht, wo ich dann auch welche bestellen möchte aber dort gibt es leider keine unterteilung ob mit oder ohne polsterung 
Muss ich dann doch auf Handschuhe für straßenradfahrer zurückgreifen?Das interessanteste was ich gefunden habe war von Giro aber da gehts auch schon ab 30euro los

Nochmal zusammengefasst:
-Brauche ich wirklich langfingerhandschuhe?
-preislich zw 20 und 30Euro
-hauptsächlich für Touren
-mit polsterung
-herrenhandschuh von vorteil (habe relativ breite handflächen)


----------



## LaCarolina (17. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze auch auf dem MTB nur gepolsterte Handschuhe; wenn man 4 Stunden fährt braucht man auch ordentliche Handschuhe.
Die von Giro kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, meine heissen Monica und die sind sehr gut gepolstert, leider teuer. Mit Specialized komm ich auch gut klar, Roeckl liegt mir gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. Februar 2011)

sommer+handschuh+roeckl+marly


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Februar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> suche Handschuhe hauptsächlich für das Tourenfahren.
> 
> Nochmal zusammengefasst:
> -Brauche ich wirklich langfingerhandschuhe?


Im Sommer fahre ich Touren mit kurzfinger Straßenfahrerhandschuh (mit Polsterung), wenn die Touren ohne besonderen technischen Ansprüche sind. Sonst mit Langfingerhandschuhe - ohne oder mit wenig Polsterung. Handschuhe speziell für Mountainbiking sind nicht notwendig, sind aber oft schicker.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2011)

Ich wusste garnicht, dass es da Unterschiede zwischen RR und MTB gibt! Ich benutze Langfinger nur im Winter, sonst mit Polster. Das fehlende Polster bei den Langfingern geht mir auch echt ab.
Probier doch mal die von Aldi, die sind billig, allerdings ist das Polster auch nicht sooo dick. Die Paßform muss schon stimmen, wenn das Polster nämlich Falten macht, ist das eher kontraproduktiv. Sehr bequem find ich auch die von Chiba, allerdings sind meine nicht sonderlich gut verarbeitet, da hängen immer wieder Fäden rum. Sehr angenehm ist ein Frottedaumen. Es gibt welche, die an der Handinnseite so genoppt sind, das find ich doof, weil es kratzt, wenn man sich damit über´s Gesicht wischt.


----------



## Nuala (17. Februar 2011)

also ich fahre die hier http://www.dakine.com/bike/gloves/girls-cross-x/ (allerdings in einer ander farbe) und die hier http://www.radteile24.de/Specialized/Enduro-Handschuh-fuer-Frauen-p33100.htm

für mich ist es wichtig, dass die handschuhe finger haben, schon alleine für den fall, dass man mal eine bodenprobe nimmt (und das passiert mir schon mal häufiger!) oder auch runterhängende äste können sich wie peitschen anfühlen, wenn sie auf die finger flitschen. ausserdem gibt´s die auch in kleinen größen...


----------



## Principiante (18. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> für den fall, dass man mal eine bodenprobe nimmt




...Bodenprobe!!! Herrlich!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Iselz (19. Februar 2011)

hmmm, als ich letztens neue Langfingerhandschuhe gesucht habe, hatte ich Probleme welche ohne die -für mich nervigen- Polster zu finden... Jedenfalls in den Läden gabs zu 99% nur gepolsterte


----------



## Kate du Pree (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe welche von Specialized aus der BG - Serie.
Da konnte ich das (aufgenähte) Polster in den Handinnenflächen leicht mit einem Fadentrenner entfernen.


----------

